# Southport Town & Country Fair, Sat,Sun,Mon 29th, 30th, 31st August



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Lots to see and do including agility, have a go agility, obedience,advice on training, grooming,etc. Fun dog show each day, dog tombola, pets win prizes, dog accessories, Siberian Huskies, hug a husky,racing & show huskies, meet the mushers, demos etc. Dog show proceeds to local rescue and husky welfare.
Prizes, samples & giveaways.
Great venue with lots of room to walk dogs, right across from the sea/ birdwatching reserve. Refreshments, seating/ picnic areas, bar, very dog friendly event.
Come and meet the huskies, everyone welcome, bring all the family

Full details here:
Southport Town & Country Fair - Stanley Sports College, Southport


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

COMPETITION STARTS FROM 1 PM ONWARDS (each day)
CLASSES ARE 

BEST VETERAN
BEST PUPPY
BEST CROSSBREED
BEST PEDIGREE
BEST RESCUE DOG
BEST 4 LEGS
BEST 6 LEGS
BEST CHILD HANDLER
BEST OPPOSITE PAIR

BEST IN SHOW


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you very much for this info GSDlover, I will be going, no doubt about that! Sounds like a fantasitc day, cheers!


Bump bump


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

alphadog said:


> Thank you very much for this info GSDlover, I will be going, no doubt about that! Sounds like a fantasitc day, cheers!
> 
> 
> Bump bump


happy to help


----------

